# Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo III Cigar Review - Amazing



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

By far one of the best Cohibas so far. Smooth and creamy yet strong and what you expect from a good cuban. Full of flavor and extremely well cons...

Read the full review here: Cohiba (Cuba) Siglo III Cigar Review - Amazing


----------

